# Attaching propane fireplace hose to a 20lb propane tank



## fionab (Sep 14, 2009)

I used to have a massive propane tank hooked up to my fireplace, but with 2 small kids, we really didn't use it too much and it wasn't cost effective to keep it.  Now that the company has removed their tank, I'm left with a rubber tube on the outside of the house simply terminated with tape.  I'd like to know what I would have to buy/do to attach it to a 20lb propane tank.  We really don't use the fireplace much and I don't mind if I run out of propane in the middle of the winter.
thanks!


----------



## Nestor_Kelebay (Sep 19, 2009)

My understanding is that there are some sort of codes regulating the kind of connections that can be used for propane...

...but, if it wuz me, I'd just go to any local propane dealer or hardware store and buy a replacement hose for a propane bar-b-que.  It will be a 1/4 inch ID hose, and one end will fit a propane tank.  Cut off the other end and connect it to what you have with a 1/4 inch hose barb to 1/4 inch hose barb fitting that you can find at most hardware stores, or any agricultural sprayer supply place.  Obviously, use hose clamps on both sides of the hose barb fitting.

I don't think that's gonna be perfectly legal according to the prevailing codes, but it'll at least be safe if the connection is outdoors.  Propane is heavier than air, so propane can accumulate in a low area (like propane leaking from a propane powered taxi cab in an underground parking garage) and cause an explosion.  As long as you're aware of that, and take reasonable steps to avoid propane accumulation in any low areas, you should be OK.


----------

